# Eclipse DA 7122 Repair



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

Anyone have a service manual for one of these? Replacing the IRFZ48v with F1010EZ would I have to replace some of the resistor values. Some of the 330 SMDs are out of value not a professional just a weekend hack that repaired my zapco 1000.4. Going to recap it too. Would a good replacement for the Lelons be panasonic FC? I was having trouble finding the IRFZ48V found the N but not sure if thats an option with extra diodes in it. Heard eclipse service manuals are hard to get. If its too much trouble I will shift gears and recapp my Xtant 1000.1. Had a cap on the Xtant puff some smoke inside my bmw touring but shut it off before it burned something. Had to pull over and change my underwear though.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2021)

Does da7122 have tri path module?
If it does,junk it. Those are no longer available, even if you get it up and running, it's only a matter of time before that fails.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2021)

As far as caps, Pana FR series are a little better, they have longer life,and slightly higher ripple than fc's.
Not that fc's are bad. Just fr is a little better.


----------



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

I thought someone was saying they were B & O design and it wasn't tri path but I need to do more research thanks. The Xtant 1000.1d isn't tripath right it will handle 1 ohm load eclipse only 2. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

Txsaxkat said:


> I thought someone was saying they were B & O design and it wasn't tri path but I need to do more research thanks. The Xtant 1000.1d isn't tripath right it will handle 1 ohm load eclipse only 2. Thanks for the advice.


Took that chrome cover off and dont see a tripath chip in it anywhere did other company's copy the tripath chip and make it harder to ID it? I dont mind dumping it but just want to be sure if I can.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2021)

The few xtant I've seen are discrete. 
If you remove cover, it will be obvious to see if it uses tripath.


----------



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

Thats what I did sorry if I didnt mention it but no tripath chip in their. Thanks .


----------

